# Noise



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

My next door neighbour has decided to keep chickens in his garden which is fine by me and my husband, unfortunately he has brought home 2 very large and very loud roosters, needless to say we are not getting much peace or quiet, we live in a rural village and because of its rural location a lot of the properties around us are empty as people have moved out to find work elewhere so the only neighbours the roosters really bother is us, what can we do about this, we would prefer not to fall out with our neighbour but the noise is very hard to live with.

Many thanks Pam xx


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

Unfortunately there is little, if anything, you can do. You live in a rural area and the keeping of poultry is considered normal - just as it is where I live. Cats calling at night, dogs barking at any time they feel like it is not considered as anything but normal.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Once you stop fretting about it, you will no longer notice it. I used to be the same with noisy mopeds going up the steep hill outside our house at 7 a.m., now I don't even hear them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rural village....says it all.

I live in a semi-rural area (or rather used to as it's getting less so day by day as available plots are being built on) and my neighbour has chickens and occasionally a cockerel - the last one woke us up every day at around 04.00.in summer. Down the road there are smelly goats. 

Tbh I'd rather put up with that than increased traffic, more noise from a variety of sources and more people. Country equals noise and smells. Town equals different noise and different smells.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I live in what is officially a city (La Ilustrisima Ciudad de Alcalá de los Gazules, pop. 5,600) but there are still plenty of "rural" noises. People keep poultry on their roof terraces and there are mules, donkeys and goats grazing on every available scrap of greenery. Not to mention barking dogs, children playing, women having loud conversations across the street from their balconies, men chatting and laughing while waiting to be picked up for work at 6 a.m. I love the soundtrack of my daily life and would not feel confortable with silence.

For info, Spain is the second noisiest country in the world (after Japan). 

https://www.euroweeklynews.com/news...n-is-the-second-noisiest-country-in-the-world


----------



## MandyW (Jun 8, 2017)

We have been in our current apartment for a couple of months in Spain now and coming from the city centre of Aberdeen, Scotland where there was a heavy volume of traffic passing the house daily, including a bus stop right outside our bedroom window, it does not compare to the noise here in our little town. It does take a bit of getting used to, like one of the others said, having people shouting/talking at all hours of the day, mopeds and cars screeming past and what not, in general it all seems a lot louder here ... it perhaps has something to do with the buildings, but I am just finding myself getting used to it now.

It cannot really compare to your rooster problem, but definitely give it a bit of time, try to relax and forget about the noise.

I bet your neighbour probably doesnt realise that he is causing such distress.


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

As well as Spain being the second noisiest in the world - after Japan - it is also the second largest consumer of fish - after Japan. Thank goodness fish don't make a noise!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

alvarro said:


> as well as spain being the second noisiest in the world - after japan - it is also the second largest consumer of fish - after japan. Thank goodness fish don't make a noise!


There's a thought!


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> :d:d:d


Erm - what's :d:d:d?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't get me started about noise 

We lived next door to a brothel and all they would do to help is offer me free services anytime the noise was too bad.

It was terrible. Some nights I had cause to complain 4,5 times. Outrageous 


Hardly slept, Orba


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

explayboybunny said:


> My next door neighbour has decided to keep chickens in his garden which is fine by me and my husband, unfortunately he has brought home 2 very large and very loud roosters, needless to say we are not getting much peace or quiet, we live in a rural village and because of its rural location a lot of the properties around us are empty as people have moved out to find work elewhere so the only neighbours the roosters really bother is us, what can we do about this, we would prefer not to fall out with our neighbour but the noise is very hard to live with.
> 
> Many thanks Pam xx


If the issue is the roosters waking you up you could try sleeping with a fan on and/or white noise machine (also known as sleep machine). 

I live in Barcelona and am having the same issue with some type of bird waking me up. I am sleeping with both a fan and a Dohm white noise machine (and sometimes add ear plugs such as Alpine brand). This easily increases my sleep time by 1-2 hours.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

And gulls squawking around rooftops and courtyards in the pale light of dawn?
Just around 4am when the building ceases throbbing from the discotheque in the basement?

Right now we have legions of frogs and toads screeching all night long.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have chickens and now a rooster who was supposed to be female. Well he starts crowing at about 5.30 am and even though I have shown him the book about when he is supposed to crow he has ignored it. BUT. We discovered that at least in Andalucia you are not allowed to have more than three egg laying hens as they consider this to be too much for you to eat so therefore you must be selling the eggs which is illegal. If your neighbour has more than three hens you could report him but I'm not sure if that would lead to harmonious relationships with your neighbour. Our rooster has now managed to father a chick which is a month old and we don't yet know if it is a hen or another rooster which would be a problem. Roosters don't like each other.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We are pestered with pigeons - the idiot round the corner keeps them as if those that roost on the power cables weren't enough. It isn't just the noise (which I hate) it is all the sh*tting everywhere. There used to be bats creating.the same problem but they seem to have disappeared. The tourists (swifts, martins, swallows) are also a problem like that but, at least they do keep some of the flies down.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If the rooster is annoying you it is likely annoying it's owners too.
There may be a very good chance this may only be a temporary issue come bbq season.


----------

